# Book a Minute



## RamistThomist (Aug 6, 2005)

Does anybody visit Book A Minute?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 6, 2005)

Thats funny! It's like Cliff notes on speed!

[Edited on 8-6-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Richard King (Aug 6, 2005)

The complete works of e. e. cummings on this site under classics...is HILARIOUS!


----------



## crhoades (Aug 6, 2005)

I had to chuckle at Augustine's Confessions and Dante's Inferno


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> I had to chuckle at Dante's Inferno


A thousand times  to that!


----------



## daveb (Aug 6, 2005)

I like the LOTR and the Hitchhiker's Guide.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 6, 2005)

I got a hoot out of Augustine's Confessions!  Additionally, I thought Great Expectations was a good summary!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 6, 2005)

Huckleberry Finn was the shortest one I saw (goes rafting. goes home.) *rolls eyes*


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 6, 2005)

_Augustine's Confessions_ is my life story.


----------



## cupotea (Aug 7, 2005)

Hawthorne's _Scarlet Letter_ is pretty hilarious too! "They won't let her play any Evil Puritanical Society Games." 

Wait, I think _The Crucible_ may top that! 

The sad thing is, there's enough evidence here that I probably actually could write an essay using it!! 

[Edited on 8-7-2005 by Cottonball]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Thats funny! It's like Cliff notes on speed!
> 
> [Edited on 8-6-2005 by Scott Bushey]





I enjoyed the companion site on movies too, especially _When Harry Met Sally_.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 15, 2005)

I didn't like the Dune entry, but I did like the Augustine one.

Bryan
SDG


----------



## biblelighthouse (Aug 15, 2005)

Here's their ultra-condensed version of "A Tale of Two Cities" ---

Doctor released,
Marquis deceased,
Darnay acquitted,
Monarchy submitted,
Marriage announced,
Darnay denounced,
Places are switched,
Blades are twitched,
Seamstress cries,
Carton dies. 


THE END


----------

